# Sweatshirts for Sublimation



## BGSSUB (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm looking for light colored 100% polyester sweatshirts (hoody and crew) for sublimation ... similar to the Vapor Apparel, but in more colors. Any ideas?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't know of a specific place for the sweatshirts, I would try the larger sublimation sources including Conde and Johnson Plastics. But I would remind you that sublimation will only work on white or some limited pastels. If you obtain from a non-sublimation provider, I would not purchase a large order with colors until I had tested it


----------



## BGSSUB (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks ... Conde and Johnson's are my biggest suppliers for sublimation. Unfortunately, they only handle the Vapor Apparel white and ash hoodies and crews. I'm looking for pastels, or even red and royal ... they work okay to sublimate if I use blacks and percentages of black. Makes a neat effect.


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

Ramstar stocks lime green and safety orange...possibility other colors as well.


----------



## azballbusters (Jan 8, 2008)

We really could not find any colored hoodies as well and thus have worked with Vapor to get the Vapor hoodie fabric in bulk and will be making full color cut and sew hoodies within the next couple weeks. Feel free to PM me if you would like to see the results of this new venture we are about to undertake.


----------



## RedDoorDesign (May 1, 2009)

I know this is a really old post, but I thought I'd mention this in case anyone else is looking for this info. I've printed on the FlexFleece Hoodie by American Apparel with good results. These are 50/50 blends but I was happy with the results... more importantly, my customer was happy with the result. Here are the different color hoodies that we printed on.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

I like to use the Hoodies that Badger offers. Very similar to Under Armor hooodies and are a more solid grey not the ash color Vapor offers.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

FatboyGraphics said:


> I like to use the Hoodies that Badger offers. Very similar to Under Armor hooodies and are a more solid grey not the ash color Vapor offers.


 
Are the Badger hoodies light weight? Kids these days do not seem to like to wear heavy hoodies.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

On-line Jerseys said:


> Are the Badger hoodies light weight? Kids these days do not seem to like to wear heavy hoodies.


Yes...plus a litte hideaway pocket in the front pouch for a ipod.

I'd say about the same weight as Vapor apparels, but alot nicer quality i think. (price reflects it too).


----------



## cornpopps (Jan 8, 2010)

FatboyGraphics said:


> Yes...plus a litte hideaway pocket in the front pouch for a ipod.
> 
> I'd say about the same weight as Vapor apparels, but alot nicer quality i think. (price reflects it too).


I just had my hands on a sample at Iss and cant wait to get one on my press. Great quality cool pocket and roomy with a fleece lining.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

FatboyGraphics said:


> Yes...plus a litte hideaway pocket in the front pouch for a ipod.
> 
> I'd say about the same weight as Vapor apparels, but alot nicer quality i think. (price reflects it too).


Uggh, kids are wearing, at least out west, much lighter hoodies than the standard Vapor hoodie. They are more of a fashion statement than something to keep you warm.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

On-line Jerseys said:


> Uggh, kids are wearing, at least out west, much lighter hoodies than the standard Vapor hoodie. They are more of a fashion statement than something to keep you warm.


you should definitely get one in to check out. If there is a thinner hoodie then this, then whats the point. It really is not something to keep you warm in the winter, maybe the fall though. 

Looking at both, the Badger may be thinner, it's a differnet material, it doesn't feel like a cotton hoodie like the vapor does.


----------



## Double Tees (Jan 1, 2010)

I tried the 50/50 material and was not happy with the outcome.


----------



## cornpopps (Jan 8, 2010)

FatboyGraphics said:


> you should definitely get one in to check out. If there is a thinner hoodie then this, then whats the point. It really is not something to keep you warm in the winter, maybe the fall though.
> 
> Looking at both, the Badger may be thinner, it's a differnet material, it doesn't feel like a cotton hoodie like the vapor does.


Finally ordered a sample and did a test on a inconspicuous place behind the hood on a Silver Badger Hoodie. I was worried about I think its called Dye Migration which leaves the area surrounding the design discolored. No issues at all, was very pleased with the end result. These hoodies are very light weight and have a mesh texture under the arm and down the panels. Great for someone who wants more movement and will be using it for sports. Also very roomy. A little on the pricy side but very well made and worth the added cost IMO.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

Double Tees said:


> I tried the 50/50 material and was not happy with the outcome.


well thats because you only got 50% of your print on there.


----------



## familyfanclub (Jan 22, 2008)

I've recently started sublimating on J AMERICA POLY FLEECE HOOD from Imprints Wholesale. 

JA8973 J AMERICA 100% Poly Fleece Sport Hood (WEB ONLY) - 2010 (p.199) - 2011 Catalog 7.5 oz., 100% polyester anti-pill fleece hooded sweatshirt. Three piece sport hood. Side gusset fabric panels. Matching or two tone arm panels. Front pouch zippered

I've used the grey body with the color accents with great customer sat. The design was black and green, I own a couple, love them and get lots of compliments.


----------



## cornpopps (Jan 8, 2010)

familyfanclub said:


> I've recently started sublimating on J AMERICA POLY FLEECE HOOD from Imprints Wholesale.
> 
> JA8973 J AMERICA 100% Poly Fleece Sport Hood (WEB ONLY) - 2010 (p.199) - 2011 Catalog 7.5 oz., 100% polyester anti-pill fleece hooded sweatshirt. Three piece sport hood. Side gusset fabric panels. Matching or two tone arm panels. Front pouch zippered
> 
> I've used the grey body with the color accents with great customer sat. The design was black and green, I own a couple, love them and get lots of compliments.


Paul, these look pretty nice, do you remember what they were running wholesale?


----------



## familyfanclub (Jan 22, 2008)

They are nice, $16.75 I believe.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

familyfanclub said:


> I've recently started sublimating on J AMERICA POLY FLEECE HOOD from Imprints Wholesale.
> 
> JA8973 J AMERICA 100% Poly Fleece Sport Hood (WEB ONLY) - 2010 (p.199) - 2011 Catalog 7.5 oz., 100% polyester anti-pill fleece hooded sweatshirt. Three piece sport hood. Side gusset fabric panels. Matching or two tone arm panels. Front pouch zippered
> 
> I've used the grey body with the color accents with great customer sat. The design was black and green, I own a couple, love them and get lots of compliments.


Nice...how do they fit? True to size? Small?

too bad they only go up to 3XL...i have alot of big customers, lol.


----------



## familyfanclub (Jan 22, 2008)

I wear XL and it fits good, I'd say true to size.


----------



## bibbeelaura (1 mo ago)

Any one have a supplier for 100% pokyester crew neck sweatshirt ?


----------



## Horse Decor (2 mo ago)

bibbeelaura said:


> Any one have a supplier for 100% pokyester crew neck sweatshirt ?


The crew necks (not hooded) have become hard to find. Try apparel.com.


----------

